# Yellow river 3/26, Bass and bream



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and my uncle hit yellow river in Milligan today. It was a little up and muddy but fishable. Caught of few good bass and bream, nothing to brag about but a decent trip. Bass came on crankbaits and trick worms. We caught our bream bottom fishing with earthworms.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Anybody know how to post more than one pic per post from an iPad?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

One more


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Not a bad day out considering the conditions. Been trying to get out on to the river. Did y'all go up or down river?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I went over Yellow at 87 bridge on Sunday afternoon and the banks were way over flooded. So, that's a good day on that river. I've never fished up that way on Yellow and always wanted to. Good job.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good catch with bad conditions


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Do yall go to HWY 2 very often? Looks like yall did good.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> Do yall go to HWY 2 very often? Looks like yall did good.


Sometimes haven't been up there in awhile though, we were down river from the the the sawmill.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

*3/27*

Went back this morning and bream fished above hwy 90 bridge. Bite was good until the sun came out and wind picked up. Caught a few good bream and my first crappie in awhile.


----------



## Fisherwill (Feb 13, 2014)

Hell ya, always heard that there were some good crappie in there.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for posting wish I was there!!


----------

